# Winterizing Tanks?



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have put in all my antifreeze in the waterlines. I assume running the pink stuff at all locations will fill the traps? So the question is what to do with the tanks?

Black has been drained. So far plan is to put nothing in it. I assume there is a small amount of pink from running antifreeze to toilet? Do I need to add chemical for over the winter?

Grey has been drained. I assume a small amount has been left in there from running the pink thru all the lines.

I was not planning to redrain the black and grey does it matter?

Fresh water tank has been drained, that is it. Is the tank empty or is there a few residual gallons on the bottom? I have assumed this is ok, as one of the reasons to install the antifreeze pump connection is to keep the antifreeze from going in the fresh water tank?

Is this ok? Or am I missing a step or two?

Thanks JR


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I always dump a little extra antifreeze into the gray/black tanks. I never put it in the fresh tank. There may be some left in the fresh after draining, but it's never been a problem up here yet.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

[quote name='NDJollyMon' date='Oct 26 2005, 09:33 AM']
Thanks for the help. So I do not need chemicals and a little bit of water left in the fresh tank should not cause any problems? Appreciate the help. JR


----------

